# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Maxi Cosi Priori

## M.a.r.t.a

Koji kupiti, XP ili SPS?
Od skupine 0 imam Cabrio i o.k. je pa sam mislila od široke palete proizvođača AS odabrati MC, ali ne znam za šta se odlučiti. 
Tobi mi se čini skup, a ne znam koja je razlika u ova dva gore navedena modela.

----------


## Dia

meni je zena u ducanu rekla da je razlika samo u dodatnom zatezacu pojasa
e sad i mene to zanima 
anyone  :?

----------


## daddycool

Evo ti podaci sa njihovih stranica pa usporedi. I da, XP ima označeno Extra Comfort, što bi značilo da je ugodnija.

Priori XP
Product description:
The Maxi-Cosi Priori XP is a forward facing child car seat. The
Maxi-Cosi Priori XP has to be installed by using a 3-point
car belt system.

Group/weight class:
Goup 1
For children from 9-18 kg
Ca. 9 months - 3.5 years

Conforms to:
ECE R44/04

Size of the product:
Max seat width: 300 mm
Seat depth: 310 mm
Heigh of seat 580 mm
External width of seat: 440 mm
External depth of seat: 520 mm
External height of seat: 690 mm
Weight: 9,2 kg

Features:

   1. pride Protection System offers optimal protection against side impact
   2. Easy to adjust the harness height
   3. The tensioner securely tightens the seat belt
   4. Single handed adjustment to change from sit to sleep position (4 positions)
   5. Practical belt hooks: retain seat belt when seating your child
   6. Cover is easy to remove and washable (spare covers are available)
   7. Installation with 3-point belt


Priori SPS
Product description:
The Maxi-Cosi Priori Side Protection System is a forward facing child car seat. The Maxi-Cosi Priori Side Protection System has to be installed by using a 3-point car belt system.

Group/weight class:
Goup 1
For children from 9-18 kg
Ca. 9 months - 3.5 years

Conforms to:
ECE R44/04

Size of the product:
Max seat width: 300 mm
Seat depth: 300 mm
Heigh of seat 580 mm
External width of seat: 470 mm
External depth of seat: 520 mm
External height of seat: 690 mm
Weight: 6,8 kg

Features:

   1. Side Protection System offers optimal protection against side impact
   2. Easy to adjust the harness height
   3. Single handed adjustment to change from sit to sleep position (4 positions)
   4. Practical belt hooks: retain seat belt when seating your child
   5. Cover is easy to remove and washable (spare covers are available)
   6. Installation with 3-point belt

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

daddycool mislila sam na iskustva roditelja. ti podaci mi ne znače ništa, radi se o 2 AS sličnih karakteristika, a velike razlike u cijeni.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne mogu ti pomoći jer ne znam kako izgleda SPS, ali mi smo imali XP i super zadovoljni, za svaku preporuku
moja cura je bila u njoj od 15. mj do 4 godine
sad ide kumčetu, u super je stanju

----------


## bobaibeba

Mi isto imamo XP i ona ti je bolja baš zbog tog zatezača pojasa jer ima neku "ručkicu" (ne znam kak da opišem ) sa kojom ju možeš jako dobro i brzo učvrstit da skroz čvrsto stoji u svakom autu.Mi smo ju isprobali u 4 auta i svuda sjeda savršeno kad se stegne s time.Čak ju i ja mogu smontirat za minutu.

----------


## Erin

Mi isto imamo xp i jakov je u njoj već dvije godine i još uvijek je kao nova. Prezadovoljni smo sa njom i laka je za montiranje.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

hvala vam

----------


## zmaj

HELP!!!! dvoumim se između 
AUTOSJEDALICA DJ. PRIORI XP 
i
AUTOSJEDALICA DJ. TOBI

velika mi je razlika u cijeni...500kn..

koja je razlika...kakve su za djecu???

----------


## Jelka

> HELP!!!! dvoumim se između 
> AUTOSJEDALICA DJ. PRIORI XP 
> i
> AUTOSJEDALICA DJ. TOBI
> 
> velika mi je razlika u cijeni...500kn..
> 
> koja je razlika...kakve su za djecu???


Ovo i mene zanima!

----------


## zmaj

moje jesenske kažu da ih pola ima xp....a ovdje čitam gadna iskustva s tobijem!!!

----------


## paws

> Group/weight class:
> Goup 1
> For children from 9-18 kg
> *Ca. 9 months* - 3.5 years


 :shock: Ovo nisam znala - da se može stavljati dijete već od 9mjeseci u tu skupinu AS :shock: 

Šta vi iskusni kažete na to?

----------


## paws

Zanimaju me vaša iskustva sa znojenjem u priori xp.
Mi sada imamo cabriofix i onu frotirnu navlaku i R se stravično znojio u njoj, pa me zanima jel u priori-ci nešto bolje po tom pitanju? :?

----------


## daddycool

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Group/weight class:
> Goup 1
> For children from 9-18 kg
> *Ca. 9 months* - 3.5 years
> 
> 
> ...


zna se koji su uvjeti
samostalno dizanje na noge i barem 9 kg
zato i piše Ca. (otprilike) to je individualno od djeteta do djeteta

----------


## daddycool

> Zanimaju me vaša iskustva sa znojenjem u priori xp.
> Mi sada imamo cabriofix i onu frotirnu navlaku i R se stravično znojio u njoj, pa me zanima jel u priori-ci nešto bolje po tom pitanju? :?


Nika se uvijek zboji u sjedalici. I u MC prije i u Roemerici sada, i sa standardnom presvlakom i sa frotirskom (doduše sda frotirskom nešto manje) tako da mislim da ti je to do djeteta (i materijala presvlake) a ne toliko do sjedalice.

----------


## zmaj

čini mi se da bu xp...

----------


## Jelka

> čini mi se da bu xp...


Zakaj?

E, daddy, spomenuo si Roemericu. Misliš na King TS plus? Kakva je ona u odnosu na ove dvije MC?

----------


## mendula

Uvijek za Prioricu!!
Prije svega - sigurna za dijete. Možda je Tobica jednako sigurna, ali je Priorica puno jednostavnija za rukovanje (premještanje, kopčanje) i nema onih nekih komplikacija s pucanjem dijelova okvira od otvora remenčića.

----------


## daddycool

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> čini mi se da bu xp...
> 
> 
> Zakaj?
> 
> E, daddy, spomenuo si Roemericu. Misliš na King TS plus? Kakva je ona u odnosu na ove dvije MC?


mi imamo Duo Plus ISOFIX i jako smo zadovoljni
mislim da je King ista samo što nema ISOFIX montažu nego pojasom i koliko sam ih vidio super se montiraju

----------


## zmaj

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> čini mi se da bu xp...
> 
> 
> Zakaj?


inače sam zapaljena za mc
koliko sam skužila xp ima dobre ocjene
sviđa mi se estetski
cijena je manja od tobija (koji ima nekakve dodatne jastučiće)
vjerujem svojim jesenskim babama kad kažu da im xp valja

mislim da je to sve

----------


## zmaj

da, nitko nije prijavio probleme s xp dok s tobijem jesu

----------


## zmaj

kupili mc p xp

----------


## Jelka

> kupili mc p xp


I mi!  :D  Deep red, mislim da se tako zove.

----------


## zmaj

> zmaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kupili mc p xp
> 
> 
> I mi!  :D  Deep red, mislim da se tako zove.


mi skydiver...čim smo sjeli u auto, već pomalo žalih...buuua...i nije bilo nekih uzoraka..kupovali TL slavnoska

al, ajd čini se OK AS!!

----------


## Jelka

Kak misliš žališ? Boja ili nekaj drugo?

Ja sam se recimo neugodno iznenadila kad sam skužila da je ispod onog zadebljanom dijela na pojasu, kod ramena, guma!  :/  Pa Jani sad svaki put ispod natežem majcu da joj ta guma ne dođe na kožu.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Da se mene pitalo, uzela bih Roemera. Iako nemaju neke dezene. 

Mi kupili ovaj xp u TL u AM. Kaj je čudno, ne piše ispod one kopče Priori XP, nego samo Priori.  :?  Ali veli žena da je to xp-ica. Onda gledam deep red na netu i vidim da ima crne dijelove na boku, dok je naša ful crvena.  :?  To je bio jedini dezen koji su imali u dućkasu, a MM-u se nekamo žuri pa nije mogao čekati.

----------


## zmaj

ovu smo mi uzeli:http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-97012708.aspx
bolje izgleda na slici, neg uživo  :Rolling Eyes:  

a ovo je deep red http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-97010298.aspx

gledam njihov katalog i nigdje ne vidim takvu ko što si ti opisala...svugdje su stranice crne :/

----------


## zmaj

http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-97012708.aspx

ponovno link one koju smo mi uzeli

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

krasna je, čestitam na izboru
naša MC priori XP nas je dugo vrijedno služila, i u izvrsnom stanju je prosljedjena dalje

----------


## zmaj

> krasna je, čestitam na izboru
> naša MC priori XP nas je dugo vrijedno služila, i u izvrsnom stanju je prosljedjena dalje


  :Laughing:   ma hvala lijepa...al, uživo ni tak lijepa  :Grin:  
još samo da skužamo pozicije i bla bla...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jelka

> gledam njihov katalog i nigdje ne vidim takvu ko što si ti opisala...svugdje su stranice crne :/


Ma ja tuka! Nisam obratila pažnju i jučer ipak skužila da su stranice crne.   :Rolling Eyes:  

I zbilja je lijepi skydiver, nije vidim niš skuplji.

A jel si ti primjetila tu gumu na ramenima?

----------


## zmaj

:Laughing:  
ipak su crne  :Laughing:  

1300kn TL

je, vidim tu sivu gumu...  :Rolling Eyes:  
tek smo otkrili neke pozicije...ajd, bar smo kupili...i to čim je sjela plaća...inače, ne bi opet do....  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lapis

jel ima tko priori fix? 

valjda se tako piše, ona sa nogicom. mi odlučili kupiti romer duo plus isofix, došli u dućan, stavili ju unutra i oj veselja i vriske dok ju nismo izvadili! tako da je za sad otpala, probali smo i ovu prioricu, u njoj je bila ok. meni nije nešto, mm-u se sviđa jer ima veći kut za ležeći položaj. 

anyone?

----------


## paws

Koliko često se uopče u tim AS koriste položaji? :?

----------


## daddycool

> Koliko često se uopče u tim AS koriste položaji? :?


ja koristim često
kad pretpostavljam da će spavati prebacim u ležeći i zategnem top tether i obratno

----------


## Jelka

> paws prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koliko često se uopče u tim AS koriste položaji? :?
> 
> 
> ja koristim često
> kad pretpostavljam da će spavati prebacim u ležeći i zategnem top tether i obratno


Potpisujem.

I daj me pliz podsjeti kaj je top tether, i jel to na Romeru ili MC?

----------


## Inesica

top tether je uz Romericu sa isofixom. služi kao treća točka učvršćenja


što se tiće korištenja položaja. dok je P bila manja mjenjali smo češće odnosno onak kako bi pretpostavila da će spavat.

sad više ne mjenjam. stoji stalno na skroz sjedećem. u ležeći ju prebacim samo za duži put sa spavanjem (na more).

što se sigurnosti tiće, razlike su male, ali eto. u slučaju sudara/naglog kočenja glava se nešto manje trzne prema naprijed kod skroz sjedećeg položaja

----------


## grace

Ja imam Tobi  i zadovoljna sam. Stolica je visoka pa curka može lijepo gledati van, odlično mi je "sjela" u auto. Onaj kruti dio remenčića je dobar jer se dijete brzo stavlja i vadi iz AS. Nezgodan je ako se dijete jako rano počne stavljati u stolicu jer je onda teško zategnuti remenje tako jako da ruka između remena i tijela jedva ulazi. Ako ste u "jaju" izdržali godinu a ako je moguće i koji mjesec više onda tog problema nema. 

Najbolje je odabranu stolicu u nekoliko navrata isprobati u dućanu i tek onda odlučiti, jer kakve vajde ako stolica ima odlične preporuka a nije dobro sjela u auto ili ne odgovara djetetu.

----------


## Lapis

ok, jel to znači da nitko nema tu priori fix, ili vam je bezveze?

da li ta nogica služi kao isofix, i je li onda potrebno kupovati top tether?

vezano za ležeći položaj, mora li se on nariktati ranije, ili može i u vožnji kada dijete zaspe (iz ovog što ste napisali mi izgleda kao da to napravite ranije, a ja sam mislila da može kad god).

----------


## daddycool

> ok, jel to znači da nitko nema tu priori fix, ili vam je bezveze?
> 
> da li ta nogica služi kao isofix, i je li onda potrebno kupovati top tether?
> 
> vezano za ležeći položaj, mora li se on nariktati ranije, ili može i u vožnji kada dijete zaspe (iz ovog što ste napisali mi izgleda kao da to napravite ranije, a ja sam mislila da može kad god).


nije bezveze
to je jako dobra sjedalica
nogica služi kao treća točka uporišta kako kod sudara ne bi došlo do rotacije sjedala. top tether služi isto tome pa se on ne koristi kod ove sjedalice nego kod sjedalica koje nemaju nogu (npr. Romer Duo Plus).

kod Romerice to moraš napraviti ranije jer je kod promjene položaja  potrebno dotegnuti top tether, a pretpostavljam da se kod sjedalica koje koriste "nogu" to može napraviti u bilo kojem trenutku.

----------


## Lapis

opet ja istu kozu derem...

još nismo niš kupili jer sam ja zapela za romer, ali od 6 puta što smo ju u 6 različitih prigoda stavili unutra, 6 puta je vrištala. ne dere se samo u priorici (tobi nismo ni probavali). znači, bit će priori fix. 
e sad, ono što mene muči je udobnost. meni ta sjedalica (općenito sve priorice) izgleda ko da su navukli tkaninu preko plastike, očajno je tvrdo. ima li tko da me razuvjeri?

----------


## Honey

Jeste ju stavljali u sjedalice u trgovini ili u autu?
Moj mali u trgovini nije htio sjesti niti u jednu sjedalicu. Nikakvu. (zapeo je za hodalice sa silnim gumbićima   :Rolling Eyes:  )
Čim stavimo u auto, nije bitno koja je, bitno da je u autu i da se ide nekamo  :D

----------


## Lapis

u trgovini. 
sa sjedalicama od početka ratujemo, reve ko magare svaki put kad je u sjedalici, onda ja sva strepim da se ne zaceni, to nam se par puta dogodilo u autu, pa tek onda nastane cirkus jer nemam mjesta za manevre s njom kad se to desi. tako da mi je važno da ona prihvati sjedalicu iz prve.

----------


## tonina

kupili maxi priori xp ali ne znam podignuti remenje na višu razinu.
Može li tko pomoći opisom

----------


## daddycool

> kupili maxi priori xp ali ne znam podignuti remenje na višu razinu.
> Može li tko pomoći opisom


http://www.maxi-cosi.com/media/produ...i/PrioriXP.pdf

slike 22 do 28

koliko kužim po slikama, odkopčaš cif , digneš presvlaku, malo izvučeš remene, prebaciš na višu/nižu stepenicu, upustiš natrag pojas, vratiš presvlaku, zatvoriš cif

ali pretpostavljam da ima ovdje ljudi i sa direktnim iskustvom sa tom sjedalicom

----------


## curly mama

evo i nas u fazi negledavanja i kupovanja!
prekrasne su nam maxi cosi. MM je nekako zapeo za Tobi zbog onog dijela kod glavice što je podesiv. uglavnom, u igri je i priori xp.
u katalogu i na netu sve izgledaju fenomenalno. baš sam se bila razočarala kad sam ih vidjela uživo.




> e sad, ono što mene muči je udobnost. meni ta sjedalica (općenito sve priorice) izgleda ko da su navukli tkaninu preko plastike, očajno je tvrdo. ima li tko da me razuvjeri?


Lapis, skroz se slažem s tobom!
drugi nam je izbor romerica, a sad smo vidjeli i ovu novu iz TL Recaro Young Sport. svi je hvale + cijena je samo 2000 kn od 9-36 kg. iskreno, nije mi baš neka ljepota! dobro, nije to ni presudno- sigurnost i udobnost su naravno br.1...ali, nije ni totalno nevažno
i što sad? može li netko dat konkretne recenzije svojih AS?
HELP!

----------


## curly mama

pardonček, sad sam skužila da sam možda trebala na topić "koja autosjedalica"   :Embarassed:  
brijala sam po tražilici, načitavala...pa sam se samo nadovezala tu  :Ups:

----------


## mama_28

Mi imamo xp već 2 godine i super je: lako se montira, često mjenjamo iz auta u auto pa nam je to važno, a imali smo sreće da fino sjeda u oba auta. Tvrda se i meni čini, ali maleni se nikad ne buni, valjda je naivikao tako. I da, bez problema se skida i ova originalna navlaka kad ju treba prati. Imamo i frotirnu navlaku za ljeto koja je stvarno peri deri i upije znoj pa djetetu bude lakše.

----------


## curly mama

mama_28, thnx!
a za 1300 kn baš su mogli staviti još malo spužve  :Grin:  

otići ćemo do TL i  zamoliti ih da isprobamo ove 3 u autu 
MC Priori xp
romer king ts plus
recaro young sport
tu su negdje od 1300-1800 kn

inače imamo i isofix u autu ali MM je (mudro :/ ) zaključio da je to nepotrebno i da se sjedalica super fiksira i pojasevima. mene eventualno kod isofixa smeta ta prečka. netko je na forumu bio spomenuo da se suvozačevo sjedalo zbog nje ne može pogurati prema natrag.

----------


## curly mama

MC Tobi je sad totalno out! svi se nešto žale...

----------


## Bornina

ja ću se prikrpat na ovu temu s jednim pitanjem vezano za MC priori. naime, kupili smo je dok smo imali auto bez isofixa tako da je bila namještena samo s pojasevima. sad dolazi novo auto, a s njim i isofix pa me zanima jel da sad nabavljamo onu "nogu" ili nešto drugo da bude još čvršće, sigurnije namještena? 

imamo ovu:
http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-97010298.aspx

i još jedno pitanje, ako nam savjetnica može prišapnuti...hoće li biti uskoro ponovo rodina provjera AS u ZG?

----------


## Jelka

Ja sam strašno ljuta na Priori zbog gume na pojasevima sjedalice, ta guma točno dolazi na Janinu kožu vrata i ramena, pogotovo sad kad je gore praktički gola, grašci znoja joj se skupljaju nakon svega par minuta vožnje (uz klimu).

Uopće mi nije jasno gdje im je bila pamet da baš na to mjesto stave f... gumu?!

S ostatkom sam zadovoljna.

Znate li gdje ima za kupiti one spužvice koje navuku na pojas, da sakrijemo tu odvratnu gumu?

----------


## daddycool

> ja ću se prikrpat na ovu temu s jednim pitanjem vezano za MC priori. naime, kupili smo je dok smo imali auto bez isofixa tako da je bila namještena samo s pojasevima. sad dolazi novo auto, a s njim i isofix pa me zanima jel da sad nabavljamo onu "nogu" ili nešto drugo da bude još čvršće, sigurnije namještena? 
> 
> imamo ovu:
> http://www.turbolimac.com/Products/T...-97010298.aspx
> 
> i još jedno pitanje, ako nam savjetnica može prišapnuti...hoće li biti uskoro ponovo rodina provjera AS u ZG?


MC priori ne može se montirati pomoću ISOFIX sustava. model sa ISOFIX-om je priorifix, sjedalica se ne može naknadno "nadograditi". pošto pretpostavljam da ne želite kupovati novu sjedalicu, fiksirajte ovu pojasevima kao i do sada i sve 5. nisam savjetnica   :Wink:   ali vam mogu prišapnuti da će pregled u ZG biti tek u jesen (vjerojatno sredina rujna ali točan datum će biti objavljen na forumu i portalu)

----------


## Maruška

> ja ću se prikrpat na ovu temu s jednim pitanjem vezano za MC priori. naime, kupili smo je dok smo imali auto bez isofixa tako da je bila namještena samo s pojasevima. sad dolazi novo auto, a s njim i isofix pa me zanima jel da sad nabavljamo onu "nogu" ili nešto drugo da bude još čvršće, sigurnije namještena?


"Noga" se ne može naknadno kupovati. Ona je integralni dio sjedalice.
Vi imate MC Priori XP - to je autosjedalica koja se učvršćuje s pojasom od auta. Ukoliko želite autosjedalicu koja se učvršćuje isofix-om, morate kupiti novu autosjedalicu (kod MC to bi bila MC PrioriFix).

----------


## Bornina

ajoj....to nam je full nova sjedalica, korištena niti 10 puta (nismo imali auto pa je služila za prilike kad se vozimo u tuđem...)

a ništa...sad ćemo pojaseve, a naknadno isofix....daddy i maruška tnx  :Kiss:

----------


## TinaB

Malo podižem topic, ali imam jedan problem.

Kupili smo MC priori xp i u bit je lagana za montiranje. Montirali smo je iza suvozačevog sjedala. problem je u tome kad je "protresem" nekako mi previše ode u lijevo. Pojas sam max zategnula, uprla sam koljenom i opet je tako. Koliko se AS smije pomicati?

----------


## Anci

Jesi i onu polugu namjestila, znaš onu dolje, što na kraju sklopiš?

Javit će ti se vjerojatno netko iz AS ekipe  :Smile:

----------


## Yorkica

Mi imamo MC priori ISOFIX i bila je najskuplja (2450kn) ali mislim da i vrijedi svaku kunu,jako je stabilna.
Vidim da su se neki na početku čudili kako djete može od 9 mjeseci u auto sjedalicu,ali mi smo našu stavili od nepunih 9 jer je onu nosiljku prerasla,napunila je 9 kula,a samostalno sjedi od 6 mjeseci i par dana,a na noge se diže od 8 mjeseca.
I obavezno zaspe u sjedalili,ma koliko god kratke bile relacije   :Grin:

----------


## maaja79

> Malo podižem topic, ali imam jedan problem.
> 
> Kupili smo MC priori xp i u bit je lagana za montiranje. Montirali smo je iza suvozačevog sjedala. problem je u tome kad je "protresem" nekako mi previše ode u lijevo. Pojas sam max zategnula, uprla sam koljenom i opet je tako. Koliko se AS smije pomicati?


isto kod nas
s tim da se ispocetka dala odlicno ucvrstiti (koristimo je nekih 6 mjeseci)
izgleda mi kao da ona zadnja zatezna polugica vise ne drzi tako dobro
da li to mogu reklamirati?

----------


## TinaB

Danas sam montirala AS u drugi auto i tu je savršeno sjela. Uopće se ne pomiče tako da mislim da je stvar bila u pojasu.

----------


## Jelcek

Da li se kod nas za MC Priori može kupiti onaj jastuk koji ide oko glave, da djetetu glava ne visi kad zaspi?

----------


## ivana2008

Kakva su vasa iskustva sa postavljanjem MC Priori u auto sa trojim vratima? 
Konkretno mi imamo twinga i kroz koji mjesec Kai ide u slijedecu sjedalicu i po svemu sudeci biti ce to MC Priori pa me zanima da li moze biti kakvih problema npr. zbog toga sto je auto mali, zbog tezeg smjestanja dijeteta ili zato sto nemamo zaglavlja na zadnjem sicu? Bilo kakav savijet ce nam dobro doci.

----------


## kahna

ivana prije kupovine bilo koje AS za bilo koji automobil - isprobati kako sjeda/leži u autu.
Nikako kupovati bez probe   :Wink:

----------


## paws

Malo se ubacujem!  :Grin:  
Mi imamo problem ko priori XP, stalno  nam se motaju remeni i onda ih ne možemo dobro zategnuti, a odmotati ih je praktički nemoguća misija

Da li imate takvih problema i kako ih rješavate?

----------


## kahna

Nama se još nikada nije dogodilo, uvijek, ali uvijek ih dobro zakvačim na one kukice
ali evo pa pročitaj ima cijeli topic o tome   :Grin:  
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...f447033348a84d

----------


## Anci

kako vam se motaju? zafrkne se ispid onog jastučića?
nama se to dogodilo samo jednom, znam i tko je taj put vadio gospođicu van   :Grin:  
posije više ne
ja isto zakačim za one kukice (za koje nisam dugo znala čemu služe  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Maruška

> Kakva su vasa iskustva sa postavljanjem MC Priori u auto sa trojim vratima? 
> Konkretno mi imamo twinga i kroz koji mjesec Kai ide u slijedecu sjedalicu i po svemu sudeci biti ce to MC Priori pa me zanima da li moze biti kakvih problema npr. zbog toga sto je auto mali, zbog tezeg smjestanja dijeteta ili zato sto nemamo zaglavlja na zadnjem sicu? Bilo kakav savijet ce nam dobro doci.


MC Priori XP i Twingo si odgovaraju savršeno (osim ako nemaš neka fensi šmensi specijalna sjedala   :Smile:  ).
Mi smo se u ovoj kombinaciji vozili otprilike godinu dana. Uz to smo nekoliko puta tjedno sjedalicu prebacivali u drugi auto pa ju vraćali u twinga. Na početku ćeš morati biti malo pažljivija kad budeš vadila bebu iz sjedalice (meni se više puta desilo da sam glavom opalila o "štok") ali to nema veze sa modelom sjedalice već s autom.
Uživajte

----------


## Maruška

> Mi imamo problem ko priori XP, stalno  nam se motaju remeni i onda ih ne možemo dobro zategnuti, a odmotati ih je praktički nemoguća misija


U više od tri godine staža, nikad nam se ovo nije desilo.
Nekoliko puta nam se remen zaglavio u kopči ali isključivo našom (mojom   :Embarassed:  ) krivicom.

----------


## bebelina

Ivana , Baby media shop u Trgovinskom na Relji dozvoljava da se isprobaju as prije kupnje , pa obavezno podi do tamo i zamoli prodavacice smijes li isprobat sjeda li ti as u auto. To je najpouzdanije.
A mozda, ako nije guzva i cure iz TL dozvole da isprobate as.  :Smile:

----------


## ivana2008

*Maruska*, *bebelina* sjajne ste, hvala!

A sad novo pitanje. 
Bas u Beby Mediji sam pregledavala MC Priori i znate oni krugovi koji predstavljaju datum proizvodnje, jedan mi bas nije jasan - dakle ima onaj s brojkama od 1 do 31 (to je jasno), zatim onaj sa brojkama od 1 do 12 (i to je jasno), ali treci krug ima samo brojke od 1 do 4 (i strelica je okrenuta prema broju 2) - i sta sad to znaci?
Naime ja sam dobila na poklon staru Prioricu (koju cemo ocito reciklirati jer joj je godina proizvodnje 2002. ),  na kojoj se jasno vidi godina proizvodnje jer u trecem krugu stoji od 98-07
Naravno da zelim kupiti sto noviju stolicu pa mozda doceka i drugo dijete ako se pozurimo  :Smile:

----------


## bebelina

Taj krug gdje su oznaceni mjeseci , ima li sa strane strelice broj?
Proizvodac zna u prvom krugu stvit dan, drugi krug-strelica pokazuje mjesec, a broj uz strelicu pokatuje godinu, treci krug moze biti neka njihova interna oznaka. Obicno kad u treci krug upisuju godinu bude ih vise i svi brojevi su dvoznamenkasti.

----------


## ivana2008

Krug sa danima i mjesecima je uobicajeno oznacen strelicom, ali nema kruga koji pokazuje godinu vec je taj treci krug koji samo ima brojeve od 1 do 4. I strelica pokazuje prema broju 2. Ici cu ja opet pa cu detaljnije pogledati mozda mi je nesto promaknulo.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

podižem topic...kupujemo AS i nikako se nemremo odlučiti između tobi-a i priori xp-a...samo za info rommerica izgleda nema nigdje u zgb-u (nema tintilinić, nema TL)...molim vas pomoć pri odluci, ako mi možete nabrojati  nedostatke i prednosti za oba modela iz vlastitih iskustva...vidim da se kod tobi-a javlja problem sa nekom kopčom koja puca, jel stvarno tako? da li je priori xp sigurnija u bočnim sudarima? imam sto upitnika iznad glave  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Nomoget

ja i dalje ne vidim neku razliku izneđu XP I SPS.
Ipak je 300kn razlike, a sad je na akciji u TL snižena još 200,pa 500 kn nije za zanemariti.

----------


## Cathy

> ja i dalje ne vidim neku razliku izneđu XP I SPS.
> Ipak je 300kn razlike, a sad je na akciji u TL snižena još 200,pa 500 kn nije za zanemariti.


XP je dublja, i pojasevi od auta se bolje zatežu nego kod SPS.  :Smile:

----------


## maaja79

xp ima onu prednju polugu na bazi, ne znam kako bih dobro zategnula pojaseve bez nje

----------


## maaja79

xp ima onu prednju polugu na bazi, ne znam kako bih cvrsto zategnula pojas bez nje

----------


## Cathy

> *Maruska*, *bebelina* sjajne ste, hvala!
> 
> A sad novo pitanje. 
> Bas u Beby Mediji sam pregledavala MC Priori i znate oni krugovi koji predstavljaju datum proizvodnje, jedan mi bas nije jasan - dakle ima onaj s brojkama od 1 do 31 (to je jasno), zatim onaj sa brojkama od 1 do 12 (i to je jasno), ali treci krug ima samo brojke od 1 do 4 (i strelica je okrenuta prema broju 2) - i sta sad to znaci?
> Naime ja sam dobila na poklon staru Prioricu (koju cemo ocito reciklirati jer joj je godina proizvodnje 2002. ),  na kojoj se jasno vidi godina proizvodnje jer u trecem krugu stoji od 98-07
> Naravno da zelim kupiti sto noviju stolicu pa mozda doceka i drugo dijete ako se pozurimo


Ja sam na jednoj Priorici iz 2005 (nije odostraga imala krug za godinu već samo za dane i mjesece) taj krug sa godinom našla sa prednje strane, (tamo gdje su dječji pojasevi) kada sam skinula navlaku za pranje. Bio je utisnut u plastiku.

----------


## tropical

podizem temu iz 2 razloga/ jel netko uspio u zgu nabaviti jastuk (originalni) dodatni za priori i da li ste usojeli neko rjesenje za onaj gumeni dio do djeteta na onim zastitama na remenima rjesiti?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Mi nemamo problema s tim gumenim dijelom na pojasevima  :? 

Mi imamo Priori XP i Priori SPS - razlika je nikakva. 
Čak mi je SPS draži jer su mu one kukice za držanje pojaseva dok se dijete stavlja u sjedalicu fiksne, a kod XP-a se mogu dizati... pa tako nama stalno ispadaju. Jednu smo izgubili pa smo (nakon pola godine čekanja) dobili novu i sad mislim da imamo dvije desne  :?  

Ispadaju li i drugima te kukice (ili ih mi ne znamo dobro staviti)?

----------


## Maruška

> podizem temu iz 2 razloga/ jel netko uspio u zgu nabaviti jastuk (originalni) dodatni za priori i da li ste usojeli neko rjesenje za onaj gumeni dio do djeteta na onim zastitama na remenima rjesiti?


Zašto bi ti trebao dodatni jastuk?
Nama (točnije - Lovri) nije smetala ta guma na pojasevima.




> Ispadaju li i drugima te kukice (ili ih mi ne znamo dobro staviti)?


Koristili smo XP pune tri godine i pojma nisam imala da se te kukice uopće mogu skidati.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ispadaju li i drugima te kukice (ili ih mi ne znamo dobro staviti)?
> 
> 
> Koristili smo XP pune tri godine i pojma nisam imala da se te kukice uopće mogu skidati.


 :shock: blago vama  :Smile: 

A kako ste skidali navlake pri pranju sica? Moraš skinut kukice da bi mogao skinuti navlaku  :?

----------


## Maruška

> A kako ste skidali navlake pri pranju sica? Moraš skinut kukice da bi mogao skinuti navlaku  :?


  :Embarassed:   E onda moram provjeriti s MMom kako stojimo (smo stali) po pitanju tih kukica. Naime, uvijek je on skidao navlaku.

----------


## ivana2008

Uh, ja sam mislila da smo mi jedini pehisti koji smo ''odvalili'' te kukice. 
Kad sam dosla u TL i pitala prodavacicu jesu vec imali tih problema rekla je da nisu nikada, ali joj nisam bas povjerovala :/ 
Mi smo kupili Priori XP tango red prije dva tijedna i i odmah i plavu ljetnu navlaku, i dok smo nju stavljali odvalili smo kukice i sad se ne daju vise vratit.
Sto se tice gumenih dijelova ni ja u tome ne vidim problem jer Kai ne ide gol u sjedalicu da bi mu to moglo smetati.
Mi je jedino sad prekrivamo jer nam je parking na suncu pa se jako zagrije i Kaia to jako smeta, naravno.
U globalu smo jako zadovoljni osim tih kukica, ja mrzim kad  mi nedostaju neki dijelovi, iako se bez njih konkretno moze.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ajde sad mi je lakše.  

*Ivana2008*, znaš li jesu li kukice lijeva i desna ili su obje iste? 

Meni izgleda da bi trebale biti različite, a mi imamo dvije iste jer namto nije palo na pamet pri naručivanju nove, a oni nisu pitali  :/

----------


## tropical

treba taj jastuk jer je još mali, tek ima 13,5 mjeseci i još ima dosta širine oko glave u toj sjedalici. da ima bolje držanje glave. to je jastučić kao na tobiju i skroz bi mu dobro došao

----------


## Maruška

Koliko ja znam, ne postoji takav jastuk za Priori (kao dio dodatne opreme, recimo). 

Bi li mu ovo pomoglo: http://www.kiddopotamus.com/p_crad.php ?

----------


## Maruška

Ups... Upravo vidjela da postoji...  :Embarassed:  

Mislim da je on više u funkciji udobnosti nego sigurnosti.... :/

----------


## ivana2008

Provjerit cu za kukice pa ti javim.
Sto se tice jastucica slazem se da bas i nije dobar za sigurnost. 
Upravo zbog toga sam ja i kupila Priori, a ne Tobi (iako mi je ljepša). 
Priori  je prosla puno bolje na testovima sigurnosti. 
Tobi je prosla losije upravo zbog prevelike udobnosti tj. zbog previse jastuka koji samo tjerauju tijelo narprijed, a ne u untrasnjost sjedalice.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Provjerit cu za kukice pa ti javim.


  :Kiss:  
iako smo mi već navikli i bez njih, ali, ali...

----------


## ivana2008

Hej *Pcelica Mara* danas sam provjerila na ovoj nasoj koja otpada i definitvino su razlicite cak sto vise pise na njima iznutra ''L'' i ''R''  

A sad pitanje za tebe: gdje ste vi narucili nove kukice, naime ja sam odmah isla reklamirati (dakle u roku od tjedan dana od kupnje) i mene je zenska u Zadarskom TL odpilila jer kao ja sam prva kojoj se to desilo  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Inace imam s njima jako losa iskustva, ali sam htjela tango red pa sam ipak riskirala i kupila u TL i eto opet problemi.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Hej *Pcelica Mara* danas sam provjerila na ovoj nasoj koja otpada i definitvino su razlicite cak sto vise pise na njima iznutra ''L'' i ''R''


:hrkljušsmajlić:

Kukice smo naručili iz Zg, direktno od dobavljača - uvoznika Maxi Cosi, a to je Magma. Mislim da ima na njihovoj stranici adresa, nešto tipa costumer service pa sam tu pisala, zvala... Čekali smo tu (krivu) kukicu preko pola godine. 
Preko ljubaznog osoblja TL mi nije padalo na pamet išta uopće pokušavati (mi smo i sic naručivali iz Zg jer oni nisu bili u stanju naručiti ijednu drugu boju osim one (meni ružne) modre s nekim znakovima, Chinese nešto.

Šta sad...
Ako netko ima stari MC Priori XP i neće ga više koristiti, a ne trebaju mu kukice (konkretno lijeva kukica)...   :Trep trep:   :Naklon:   :Yes:  
Plaćamo u poklonima, kunama, zlatu  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

*Ivana2008,* evo, našla sam adresu tete s kojom smo se dopisivali. Imaš pp.

----------


## mašenka

Napokon smo montirali pojaseve na naš pickup (negdje je bio i topic), kupili Priori Sps (jedina koja paše a ima je kod nas) i danas bili na drugoj vožnji  :D . 
I Maši smetaju gume na pojasima, zacrvenila joj se koža danas u kanotjerici, kad ima rukave sve je ok. Mislim da ću sašiti zaštitnu navlaku od frotira. 
Nego ono što nas muči je da kad zaspi (a to je skoro uvijek kad se vozi) ako vozimo nizbrdo glavica joj pada na prsa  :/, tako da smo je danas morali stalno dizati. Naravno sjedalica je bila u najnižem položaju ( i nije neka velika razlika u položajima), ali opet bi njoj glavica pala. Na povratku doma isto je spavala ali je manje padala (iako smo se dobar dio puta spuštali s brda). Do sad se vozila u grupi 0+ na prednjem sicu unatraške, da li je moguće da se samo treba priviknuti ili? Jeli imao netko ovakvih problema :? ?

----------


## daddycool

što se tiče fotirske presvlake, kupi originalnu nemoj šivati svoju jer se sa autosjedalicom ne smiju koristi dijelovi koji nisu originalni i testirani. što se tiče glavice, probaj onaj jastuk na napuhavanje za oko vrata ako ga dijete podnosi ili probaj postići malo bolji kut sjedalice.

----------


## mašenka

A ima li frotirska navlaka za ona zadebljanja na pojasevima? Jasno mi je za "vitalne" dijelove sjedalice ali ne vidim zašto ne bi smjela dodati komadić krpice ?
Kut je kakav je :/ , ali pokušat ćemo sa tim jastučićima, sada ima onaj običan "u" jastučić i donekle pomaže..

----------


## daddycool

> A ima li frotirska navlaka za ona zadebljanja na pojasevima? Jasno mi je za "vitalne" dijelove sjedalice ali ne vidim zašto ne bi smjela dodati komadić krpice ?


mislim da je bolje obući joj normalnu majicu jer ako stavljaš komadić krpice riskiraš da se komadić zgužva i da nažulja dijete a u slučaju sudara i da izazove dodatnu ozljedu jer će se na njemu koncentrirati sile koje bi se inače rasporedile po pojasu. no ti procijeni.

----------


## mašenka

:Smile:    thanks.

----------


## Mimah

Nisam sve procitala, nadam se da ne postavljam odgovoreno pitanje.

Planiramo kupiti Maxicosi Priorifix, dakle, postaljanje isofixom. Znam da je sjedalica dobila ok ocjenu, pretpostavljam da su je testirali namjestenu isofixom. Zanima me, medjutim, koliko je sigurna kad se ucvrscuje pojasevima (s obzirom da postoji mogucnost da ce se putovati autom koje nema isofix). Hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

Kod ispravno pričvršćene autosjedalice ne bi trebalo biti nikakve razlike. No testovi znaju pokazati drugačiju istinu. Nažalost nemam točne podatke koji te zanimaju.

----------


## Mimah

Hvala (svejedno)!   :Smile:

----------


## tropical

probat ću ovdje postaviti pitanje, možda s netko javi ako ne, na nekom idućem pregledu smo gosti!
naime, imamo priorifix, sve pet sa postavljanjem, pranjem navlake, rastavljenje i sastavljanje sam korak po korak sa uputstvima obavila. ono što nam se dešava, a dulje vremena se već dešava je to da ponekad kod zatezanja djeteta u sjedalici remeni kao da zapnu. i nema šanse da ih namjestim, onda moram olabaviti sve i ispočetka vući onu traku da bih zategnla dijete kako treba. djeluje kao da negdje iza zapne i zato neće ali provjerila sam (možda nešto još postoji)- remeni nisu zapetljani, ništa nije upalo u tadj dio iza (tipa igračka), remeni se nisu izokrenuli... a i dalje ponekad zapinje... ima netko ideju zašto?

----------


## migoh

Molim pomoć........da li se kod MC Priori SPS pojas od auta provlači otraga kroz oba utora/kopče ili samo kroz jedan,tj. onaj bliži pojasu/vratima auta?

----------


## Ancica

tropical, pojma nemam al bilo bi dobro da pitas kod najblizeg ti prodavaca jel imaju kakva saznanja o tom problemu. 

migoh, samo kroz jedan, taj gdje su vrata odnosno na strani suprotnoj od one gdje se pojas ukopcava u sjedalo. iz uputa:




> *
> Installing the Maxi-Cosi Priori Side Protection System with a 3-point safety belt (A-B)*When installing the car seat follow the installation instructions for the 3-point safety belt
> described above (under section "the seat belt").
> A 3-point safety belt is shown in figure B.
> Place the Maxi-Cosi Priori Side Protection System in the sleeping position (A) on the car seat.
> Thread the seat belt between the shell and base (B1).
> Fasten the seat belt in the belt buckle (B1).
> *The lap belt now fits under the red hooks and the shoulder belt runs from the belt buckle directly diagonally upwards.*
> *Place the shoulder belt in the belt clamp on one side only (B2) and fasten it (B3-1). Note! The shoulder belt is now*
> ...

----------


## Angelina_2

*tropical*...ja imam dvije i na obje se to događa...zasto...jos nismo ustanovili...

----------


## migoh

> tropical, pojma nemam al bilo bi dobro da pitas kod najblizeg ti prodavaca jel imaju kakva saznanja o tom problemu. 
> 
> migoh, samo kroz jedan, taj gdje su vrata odnosno na strani suprotnoj od one gdje se pojas ukopcava u sjedalo. iz uputa:


hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## lara01

Trebam veliku pomoć. MC Priori XP  imamo cca godinu i pol. Kupljena je rabljena za moj auto (to nam je druga autosjedalica), u super stanju, tu na burzi. 
Od prvog dana su me mučili remeni koji su se motali, ali sam jako pazila na njih i sve je bilo o.k.
Preko ljeta smo sjedalicu premještali u auto mog tate, ja ga nisam upozorila na remene i sada imamo totalni kaos. 
Pokušavala sam na sve moguće načine izravnati ih i dovesti u red, ali bezuspješno.
Planiramo malca još možda mjesec- dva držati u njoj (16 kg i 104 cm), ali bi ja svejedno da to bude kako spada.
Sjećam se topica na kojima se pisalo o ovome, ali mi pretraživač ništa ne izbacuje :Undecided: 
Jel ima netko nekakvo pametno rješenje ili ću je jednostavno pokloniti autosjedaličarima pa neka se oni zezaju s njom :Wink:

----------


## daddycool

Mislim da ti je najbolje izvući kompletno remene van i pažljivo ih ponovno provući. Uputu možeš vjerojatno naći na stranicama Maxi Cosi-a.

----------


## a72

jako sam iznervirana, unaprijed se izvinjavam ako mi post zvuci ljutito...
poslije dugo razmisljanja, odlucivanja, pored smanjene ponude  i budzeta odlucimo se za MC priori xp, vozimo se 2 sata do radnje i kupimo je. u startu me mm iznervira jer hoce da kupi bez probanja, nema naljepnice sa godinom proizvodnje na sta mi se obojica iscudjavaju sta ja sad tu izvodim, sta sam god pitala mm ili prodavac su nekako "muski" uspjeli da me otpile...ma haos, zona sumraka...
i shvatim da sam kupila as bez naljepnice, skinutu sa police , nije zapakovana, bez uputa, i sad sam na samu sebe ljuta kako mi se to dogodilo.  upute cu dobiti naknadno zvala sam radnju, a model je *OVAJ* bas ista i tjesi me sto vidim da je kolekcija iz ove godine , da li mi je to sigurnost  da je proizvedena ove godine ili da moze biti i starija?

----------


## Maruška

Datum proizvodnje bi trebao biti utisnut na plastiku (negdje na leđima sjedalice).

http://autosjedalice.info/cms/index....d=29&Itemid=48

----------


## a72

hvala , pogledacu kad mm dodje ,as je u autu...pored svega naucenog obavila sam kupovinu kao da nikad nisam cula na sta treba obratiti paznju...

----------


## tua

i mi je jucer kupili, nadi na poledini sjedalice tri kruga, u njima ti je oznacen dan, mjesec i godina proizvodnje. trebat ce ti dobro svjetlo :Smile: 
i nasa prodavacica je bila nezainteresirana, neupucena, a o tom vodenom zigu pojma nema. nema isprobavanja as u autu, to je jos nitko nije trazio...ma da nismo birali najblizi ducan i odlucili iskoristiti bon od 100kn iz dm knjizice, okrenula bi se i otisla. razocarana sam skroz.

----------


## a72

*tua*, uh kako smo bas naletile na takve poznavaoce?? i meni je rekao za godinu proizvodnje da to jos niko nije pitao... 
 nas je cak htio da je isprobamo, ali mm je insistirao da ne treba, znati ce on itd...ma uh, srecom je ovaj  nas ipak izasao sa nama i pokazao montiranje ( ali za koje se ispostavilo da je bilo labavo, ali ok znam da je trebao nasjesti na nju a nije...) maloprije mi je stigla knjizica sa uputama, a sutra ujutru cu  detaljno pregledati as da nadjem te podatke. platila sam 210 eur, koliko je bila vasa sa popustom?

----------


## a72

evo nasla sam, morala sam skinuti navlaku i na prednjem dijelu ,ispod remena imaju ta 4 kruzica , mislim da sam pokopcala da je proizvedena 6.11.'10 , a sta znaci onaj kruzic od 1-4 na mojoj pokazuje 2? 
ma sad sam se malo smirila i shvatila da smo ipak uzeli jako dobru sjedalicu, samo sto nismo naisli na prodavca koji  ne  zna svoj posao nego me je dodatno zbunjivao i vise nisam znala ni ono sto sam mislila da znam  (npr ubijedjena sam bila da stoji naljepnica sa datumom proizvodnje, pored atesta)

----------


## Zrina

Evo, bez obzira na prodavače ja bi samo pohvalila sjedalicu. Mi ju čak jako često premještamo iz auta u auto i bez problema se uvijek učvrsti da stoji ko ukopana na sjedalu. Imamo i Kiddy,ali mali više voli ovu jer bolje vidi proz prozor jer ima visoko postolje.
Tako da, bez obzira na početne "probleme" mislim da nisi pogriješila sa izborom.

----------


## nahla

ja imam tu sjedalicu i prezadovoljna sam. pogotvo šta se navlaka , kad se opere , osuši za sat vrimena :Very Happy:

----------


## a72

super, hvala vam  :Smile:   vidim da je stvarno dobra, materijal je divan i malom je udobna , prva voznja je bila od 2 sata i spavao je...evo je sad u dnevnoj jer sam je unijela da sve na miru pregledam i svo vrijeme se penje po njoj, sjeda i smije se  :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

I mi smo bili oduševljeni s našom... A jedno vrijeme smo ju premještali iz auta u auto skoro pa svaki dan...

----------


## tua

> evo nasla sam, morala sam skinuti navlaku i na prednjem dijelu ,ispod remena imaju ta 4 kruzica , mislim da sam pokopcala da je proizvedena 6.11.'10 , a sta znaci onaj kruzic od 1-4 na mojoj pokazuje 2? 
> ma sad sam se malo smirila i shvatila da smo ipak uzeli jako dobru sjedalicu, samo sto nismo naisli na prodavca koji  ne  zna svoj posao nego me je dodatno zbunjivao i vise nisam znala ni ono sto sam mislila da znam  (npr ubijedjena sam bila da stoji naljepnica sa datumom proizvodnje, pored atesta)


mislim da je objasnjavano na nekom topicu da je taj cetvrti kruzic neka interna oznaka proizvodaca.
nasa je s popustom bila 1400kn.
Ja sam je htjela kupiti u "svijetu beba", cine mi se ok, cak i montiraju sjedalicu, a i cijene su najjeftinije. Ali zvala sam i oni su imali samo sps, a mc nece vise uopce uvoziti.
Sto se tice navlake, mi smo uzeli total black i iako mi se taj materijal svida, nekako mi je tanak, nadam se da se nece podrapati. Ima i neki grublji, djeluje mi cvrsce, ali i neudobnije :/
Drago mi je da je hvalite, nadam se da cu vam se pridruziti.

----------

